
Augmented Intelligence – a human-machine marriage - rookonaut
https://medium.com/@craftworks/augmented-intelligence-59fadda461d2
======
isery
What I really like about this article is the realistic approach to implement
artificial intelligence into industrial areas.

By augmenting machine operators with AI and how it works, humans will gain
more trust and are able to better understand AI.

This is a much better way than confronting them with black box models and
convincing them to do what the bot says.

~~~
nno1
Indeed, it's always refreshing to see a bit of realism in the hype around AI.

